# socks & underwear



## whysobitter (Apr 7, 2009)

My H did the laundry yesterday. I expressed that it's not a good idea to wash socks with underwear. He made two seperate loads. I put the clean undies away, and noticed the other load of socks were clean in the dryer, but it was getting late. This morning I found jeans mixed with the socks. When I told him what I found, he replyed with a excuse that if he dryed our jeans with the already clean/dry socks, it will speed up the dry time on the jeans he needed for work the next morning. Are you serious? I was so frustrated I cried but can't understand why it made me so emotional. it's just laundry!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Hells jingling bells! 

I do laundry every 2 weeks. Why shouldn't things be mixed?? It's drying..

Everything goes into the washer, then the dryer. $2 per weekend. What's the problem?!?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

whysobitter said:


> I expressed that it's not a good idea to wash socks with underwear.


:scratchhead: Do they not get along?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OH man I been doing it wrong for years??? darn...

Be glad he does laundry...some men don't


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

you can't wash socks with underwear? why?
will they mate and have half breeds?

I've never heard of such a thing....


lol

plz explain to us the logic why its not a good idea to wash socks with underwear...
and any other rules you may have as I'm sure a lot of us will find this
interesting


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL!!!!! I really am!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

maybe the socks will try to play footsie with the underpants ?




I do 3 loads of laundry at a time, sperating
whites
colors
darks

and if the socks or underear are white, they go into whites, if they are colred they go into colors
and if they are dark, they go into darks.

some undergarments I only wash by hand, if they are lacy or very expensive... to avoid ruining them and no other reason.

I have never heard of such a thing.... to not wash socks with underwear. I hope you don't have rules like this in the kitchen too or he may be needing prozac pretty soon.


what are the bedroom rules?
oh my... this could get really good !


----------



## whysobitter (Apr 7, 2009)

I think its groose to wash underwear with socks. I heard somewhere that underwear should be washed alone due to ecoli, and washing your hands is a must after sorting. Ever since then, I try to seperate them. He does the laundry and I appreciate that. But what about drying wet jeans with already clean/dry socks? That was different.


----------



## whysobitter (Apr 7, 2009)

thats funny atleast Im not upset any more about it anymore I guess i was overreacting


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dont you think the soap and water will kill ecoli?
not to mention the heat of the dryer !... 

if it really bothers you, you could stick to white socks and underwear and put in a half cup of bleach...

those germs will be screaming right to the death ! 

I take it you have some OCD ?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Why...the laundry is supposed to be hot enough to banish those issues. 

You're thinking of the contents of underwear! Once they're clean...there's not "content".

Underwear has (sometimes) skid marks...socks have a bad smell from sweat. Both can't be cleaned at the same time?

Over-reacting...a little bit.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Why...the laundry is supposed to be hot enough to banish those issues.
> 
> You're thinking of the contents of underwear! Once they're clean...there's not "content".
> 
> ...


skid marks ?
oh my... now thats gross !

If I were doing my husband laundry I would hang them on the outside clothesline, showing the skid marks so he would NEVER put skid marked drawers in the wash to make me gross out 
he should take them somewhere and dump them and hide them from me.

ewwwwwwwwwwwww. thats gross.:rofl:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Just give up underwear like me...(lol sorry if TMI) 7 years and it's been great! LOL then you don't have to wash them hahahahah!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Underwear has (sometimes) skid marks...


Try wearing boxers. Boxers don't take crap off of nobody.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Lol !!!!! ^^^^


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Lmao!


----------



## whysobitter (Apr 7, 2009)

haha I'm laughing at all of it now. I've been married and living with my husband for only 3 years and I'm still learning. Thanks for the comments & suggestions.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Preso - you've never found that? Sometimes it's called peanut butter, too!  

Rhea, sometimes I do too. Refreshing, huh? 

Amp' how are boxers different? You have to "sit" on both...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Preso - you've never found that? Sometimes it's called peanut butter, too!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't get the problem. I just take off clothes wherever I want and put on something else. The clothes reappear fresh and clean in my chest of drawers.

Try it sometime, see what happens!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

michzz said:


> I don't get the problem. I just take off clothes wherever I want and put on something else. The clothes reappear fresh and clean in my chest of drawers.
> 
> Try it sometime, see what happens!


My husband does that only he doesn't realize each week there are things missing, thrown out.. his favorite old shorts and things that are worn..sometimes ... he looks and looks, I tell him the dryer must've ate them !

you know a few times I caught him doing laundry ! what the hell? I told him I will gladly do his laundry and sometimes he says.. no thanks :0

lol


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

michzz said:


> I don't get the problem. I just take off clothes wherever I want and put on something else. The clothes reappear fresh and clean in my chest of drawers.
> 
> Try it sometime, see what happens!


ROTFLOL! Of course they do!! The little leprechauns take care of it all!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

michzz said:


> I don't get the problem. I just take off clothes wherever I want and put on something else. The clothes reappear fresh and clean in my chest of drawers.
> 
> Try it sometime, see what happens!


LMAO! That works well for you does it?


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

OMG :O 

Speaking of panties and underwears (yes I made it plural on purpose although it's definately not correct grammar)

So I am a CSR w/one of the said 4 big cell phone providers...first call this morning...

Me: thank you for contacting * how can I help you today

Customer: Can I ask you a question?

Me: What can I do for you?

Customer: What kind of panties did you put on this morning?

Me: Silence:scratchhead:...click:wtf:

Really?! I hope that I never become so much of a loser that I must call a CSR for entertainment....and my jolly's what a lonely life said person must live f**king freak...I shoulda just said commando (true) bet that'd have caused some silence...on his part that I answered...and on my end when I lost my job:rofl:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

hmmm...sounds like fun...


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

whysobitter said:


> But what about drying wet jeans with already clean/dry socks? That was different.


Your dh is absolutely correct: if you put wet clothes in with dry clothes already dry, the wet jeans dry faster.

I learned that trick years ago!  I will place dry towel or two in with a load of jeans to make them dry faster. 

Half way through you can also stop the dryer, turn the jeans wrong side out and throw them back in, and it helps speed it up, too!

Dry socks would also work...if there were enough of them...

Smart dh, there.

Could care less about mixing underwear with socks, I wash BOTH on hot anyway....kills any germies, pays to teach everyone to wipe properly.... too. Nothing more gross than disgusting brown stains in underwear...


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Turn your dark jeans inside out when you wash and dry....slows the fading process...just my tip o'the day ;P


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Turn your dark jeans inside out when you wash and dry....slows the fading process...just my tip o'the day ;P


Rhea, is your "real" name Heloise?


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> OMG :O
> 
> 
> Me: thank you for contacting * how can I help you today
> ...




that was you on the other end???

geeze, small world.:scratchhead:

and thanks for the info.

next time i call, if i get you, i'll know not to ask that question.

now, what question shall i ask instead...hmmmm...


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> that was you on the other end???
> 
> geeze, small world.:scratchhead:
> 
> ...



:rofl: ah sheesh recent it was you buddy? way to break the ice 

call back soon lol


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Rhea, is your "real" name Heloise?


Nope haha, too damn many faded pairs of dark jeans lol!


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

I am laughing my panties off. And I gotta laugh quiet like cause I don't want to share this with the rest of the class. My socks might stroll in to join the fun and what kind of havok would that raise.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon:
This is too much fun tonight!! And me only drinking egg creams.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

:noel::awink:when laughing off one's panties, the general rule is to laugh as loud as one can. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I am not sure if this qualifies as "highjacking a thread."


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

lol this thread has made me laugh so much !!! id just be glad of the help doing the laundry !! who cares how it gets washed as long as the whites stay white


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I appreciate you all allowing me to state this problem solver....

edible panties....no mix ups again...

no undwear issues, no starvation issues, and a happy marriage...

perfect! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Rhea said:


> So I am a CSR w/one of the said 4 big cell phone providers...first call this morning...
> 
> Me: thank you for contacting * how can I help you today
> 
> ...


Next time just lower your voice and say "None, I like to give my balls some freedom."   

That'll get him off......the line!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


so funny


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Today while I dressed I laid my underwear next to my bra....

I hope they don't fool around and my panties get knocked up !

I better check them with a blacklight... LOLOL !


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

what would be cool ,if someone could work out where all the missing socks are !! lol  have a whole bag of odd socks


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Next time just lower your voice and say "None, I like to give my balls some freedom."
> 
> That'll get him off......the line!


That's some funny sh*t Amp thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Oh and I just buy all white socks lol. Only think I have to worry about is getting all the white socks back to the correct owner.


----------



## TabbyCat (Jun 13, 2009)

Sometimes I try to tell my husband how to do something, and it bugs him. It's a control thing. If you don't want your clothes done the way he does them, don't say anything. Just hold them out of the laundry and let him do his thing. The laundry still comes out clean. Just let it go, it's such a small thing. Then he will be happy, and you will be happy.

Just let it go....You will feel so much better.

If something ever happened to him you would be begging God to find socks and jeans in the dryer together.


----------

